# How do you make a fruit brandy



## olusteebus (Jun 4, 2012)

I have seen various ways to make brandy., distill wine or beer, soak fruit in water, sugar and yeast for a couple of months and soak fruit in vodka.

What do you guys do to make a brandy.

I tasted some Hiram Walker Apricot and some blackberry brandy. I liked the apricot better.

What do you thing the best fruit is for brandy?

Thanks


----------



## g8keeper (Jun 4, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> I have seen various ways to make brandy., distill wine or beer, soak fruit in water, sugar and yeast for a couple of months and soak fruit in vodka.
> 
> What do you guys do to make a brandy.
> 
> ...


 
well actually, some of the process that truly makes a brandy, well, abrandy, cannot be discussed here because it actually is not something a home winemaker should be doing, let's just say....


----------



## Deezil (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, distillation is illegal in the US, so making a true brandy is a bit impossible for the home winemaker

But you can make a cello, or flavor a neutral brandy or grain alcohol

Cellos can include fruits & herbs - the herbs & the fruit is usually soaked in the alcohol to extract flavors for several week/months & then sweetened with a simple syrup or warmed honey to taste.

Flavoring brandy or grain alcohol, is just the first half of the cello process, & straining out the solids - flavoring brandy is nice to do when making a port; you can f-pack the wine & flavor the fortifier.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 4, 2012)

You can also make a fruit "port" by making a fruit wine and fortifying it with ever clear or brandy


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 5, 2012)

g8keeper said:


> well actually, some of the process that truly makes a brandy, well, abrandy, cannot be discussed here because it actually is not something a home winemaker should be doing, let's just say....



Well darn. I don't understand, my good friend has made some peach brandy and everyone tells me it was wonderful. 

But then, he is a retired moonshiner!


----------



## g8keeper (Jun 5, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> But then, he is a retired moonshiner!


 
lol....well, i think you just answered your own question....lol...


----------

